# excessive absences in college



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

has anyone been through this at college? and what happened in the end? :sigh 

i guess my meds are not working as well as they should...I've retreated back into my old habit of staying home a lot... and now I've missed three speech and health courses already. I'm doing good in the college otherwise, except for these voluntary absences. My syllabus says "in case of excessive absence, the professor has an option of lowering the grade or assigning an F or WU grade". I really don't want that :sigh I'm thinking of calling my professors and telling them what's going on. Would that help?


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

how is speech class for you? I can't stand it so I dropped the class. :stu


----------



## Anthropophagus (Nov 13, 2006)

I've skipped classes when they attendance wasn't required. There was no way I was going to get up at 9am only to listen to a lecture that made everyone fall asleep. Luckily, non of the tests had to do with lecture and I believe I ended up with a b+ in the class. (I was also lazy with the homework.)


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I would try and talk to your professors, but they may ask for a note from a doctor, school psychologist, etc. Have you ever considered talking to a school psychologist?

I missed a lot of classes at the beginning of this school year, and unfortunately it did have a major impact on my grades. However, I never spoke with my professors and these were also classes that included major participation points. 
Does it say on the syllabus how many classes you are allowed to miss before they start deducting points from your grade?


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

My attendance has become really crap lately. I'm only technically supposed to go in two days a week, and because we're working on our own projects now, those couple of days are entirely to talk to other students to "share ideas". I never talk to people, people never talk to me, so what's the point in me being there?


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Umm, I don't know how to reply  Yes I see a school psychologist every week and she encouraged me to speak with my profs about the absences, which I'm doing next week. My speech prof. seems like an understanding, gentle person... which is probably why this class is not as hard for me as I thought it would be, to answer your question, Iric. I actually heard my prof. asking another student why she never participated in class, to which the other replied coyly that she was shy. I'm almost surprised I'm not that student this time  Maybe you didn't have a good speech prof, Iric?
So I'm gonna tell her exactly what the problem is, and add that I'll push myself to attend class for the rest of the semester.

My health ed prof. is another story...for some reason I'm more comfortable around female profs, which he is not. But he's in the health department, which means he should be able to understand. I'll see next week!

Gracelikerain: Thanks for the concern! No, the syllabuses for these classes don't say that. My French course does, and I've made sure to attend each one. But no...


----------



## EMACHINES (Mar 27, 2007)

Hope it goes well for you I will hopefully be attending college soon and I hope I get mostly female teachers because sometimes some male teachers just don't get it, mostly the young one's but the old people are nice. :lol


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

It has helped ALOT for me to talk to each of my professors about this problem. For some reason it doesnt boher me very much to talk about this with my profs, maybe because I care more about my grade than I do about what a prof thinks about me. If you arent comfortable doing this, I would say email them or call them if you can.

Fortunately I go to a small private school and I think I have abit of an advantage when it comes to understanding and available professors. I dont mean to brag when I say this, just wanted to let you know that bigger universities might not have such understanding profs, or so I have heard.

Otherwise, have you tried going to a school counselor? that might help too


----------

